
How I stopped using RSS and didn't even notice - shawndumas
http://sixcolors.com/post/2015/01/how-glenn-fleishman-stopped-using-rss-and-didnt-even-notice/
======
eip
The web would be much less useful to me without RSS. But I don't use the
features common to most RSS readers. I don't care about tracking which
articles I have 'read' or syncing this information across machines. I
subscribe to so many feeds that there would be no value in that.

There is no way that I could read all the content I am subscribed to. I just
treat it like a stream that I monitor when I feel like it. My reader archives
content indefinitely and indexes it so I can search it if I get curious.

I will eventually add more features but it works for me in ways that no other
reader I tried ever did.

